
Firefox 63 – Tricks and Treats - feross
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/10/firefox-63-tricks-and-treats/
======
pjmlp
> After a rather long gestation, I’m pleased to announce that support for
> modern Web Components APIs has shipped in Firefox!

Finally, they are here! Great work.

------
mancerayder
Is one of the tricks and treats to enable forced video autoplay and remove the
option to turn it off?

F you, and your trick and treats.

------
zschuessler
Love the entertainment & humor factor of the release notes. The 'very fancy'
comment in the custom component's italics declaration for whatever reason
slays me.

Seeing the font feature reminded me of a recent web design I did that loaded a
custom local font. Anyone know why Webkit and Blink browsers differ so much
with local font rendering? Matching designs was a nightmare in all major
browsers and OSs, and that genuinely surprised me for frontend development in
2018. Why are major browsers differing on this still?

~~~
zeroimpl
Not everybody agrees on the best way to draw text (some people like it blurry,
others like it higher contrast), so I think the target users may matter to
some level. It also varies by OS, and the OS even have options to let users
influence it in some way.

Have you also noticed how even color rendering varies by browser? This is less
intuitive...

------
jaimehrubiks
Doing this feels like creating a react component somehow, doesn't it?

~~~
leetbulb
Yeah, and it's great! Can't wait for Edge and Safari support and further
maturation.

~~~
alwillis
Apparently WebKit had this nearly _two_ years ago:
[https://webkit.org/blog/7027/introducing-custom-
elements/](https://webkit.org/blog/7027/introducing-custom-elements/)

